

Battery-less remote gets power from button presses, aims for production in 2011 - billclerico
http://www.engadget.com/2009/11/18/battery-less-remote-gets-power-from-button-presses-aims-for-pro/

======
RevRal
Reminds me of self winding rolex watches.

~~~
billclerico
pretty cool. i think there are lots of things that could potentially capture
kinetic energy to generate electricity (light switches, doors, windows, pens,
cellphone movements etc)

